# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Las 'limpiezas' o 'dragados' de los ríos, tan inútiles como peligrosos

## NoRegistrado

> PARECE que este invierno va a ser un invierno excepcional, con mucha precipitación y por tanto con varias y seguidas crecidas en nuestros ríos, algunas de ellas de carácter más extraordinario. Tan reiteradamente como dichas crecidas, hemos escuchado innumerables peticiones que reclaman limpiar el cauce. Esta solicitud popular, tan errónea como abrumadoramente unánime, es a menudo amplificada por los medios de comunicación, que por falta de fuentes accesibles para contrastarla, frecuentemente muestran la visión de los afectados, a falta de argumentos de índole científico técnica o simplemente de algunos afectados con más criterio y objetividad.
> 
> La idea de que hay que limpiar o dragar el río quizás está tan enraizada porque en el pasado reciente los cauces se arrasaban sin contemplaciones, sabiendo que no servía de nada, a modo de actuación placebo, para tranquilizar a los ribereños y en ocasiones con el único objetivo de ganar votos con actuaciones que en esa época todavía pocos cuestionaban. Así, las diversas administraciones han ido ejecutando o autorizando actuaciones que, bajo el pretexto lógico y loable de proteger bienes y personas ante episodios de inundación, han supuesto frecuentemente bien para hoy pero mal para mañana, además de una importante afección ambiental en los ecosistemas acuáticos y ribereños.
> 
> A pesar de su demostrado anacronismo, todavía hoy se siguen haciendo estas actuaciones cuando se consigue regatear las trabas ambientales. Así, no faltan gestores públicos que se acogen a procedimientos de emergencia (a menudo sinónimo de ausencia de control) tras cada crecida para meter las máquinas dragadoras, bajo una situación de grandes presiones económicas y dinero público disponible para las contratas.
> 
> Cuando se pide limpiar un río no se pretende liberarlo de basuras, sino eliminar sedimentos, vegetación viva y madera muerta, elementos naturales del río y fundamentales para su dinámica. Se demanda, en suma, agrandar la sección y reducir la rugosidad para que el agua circule en mayor volumen sin desbordarse y a mayor velocidad. Cuando esto ocurre, los daños en el río son innumerables. Dichos daños justificarían ya por sí solos la prohibición radical de estas prácticas. Pero es que, además, y éste es un aspecto que nos interesa recalcar, las limpiezas son acciones que nada benefician a los que las demandan.
> 
> En las primeras horas de la siguiente crecida el río volverá a acumular materiales en los huecoslimpiados. En ríos como el Ebro y los tramos bajos de sus principales afluentes navarros, eliminar una capa de gravas de su lecho aumenta mínimamente la sección de la corriente desbordada, un efecto a toda vista despreciable. Por ejemplo, en el Ebro si se dragara rebajando 1 metro el lecho, para una crecida de 2.000 m3/s como la de estos últimos días y teniendo en cuenta el campo de velocidades, tan solo bajaría el nivel de la corriente unos 8 centímetros en la misma sección dragada. Y si se quiere mantener este pequeño efecto habrá que seguir limpiando una y otra vez. En 2010 se dragaron un total de 126.000 m3 de gravas en el tramo aragonés del Ebro (entre Gallur y Cabañas) y hoy durante la crecida se pide con insistencia que se vuelvan a dragar los mismos puntos. Limpiar o dragar el río es tirar el dinero, un despilfarro que no puede admitirse en estos tiempos.
> ...


http://www.nabarralde.com/es/nabarme...omo-peligrosos
Siguen los expertos dando indicaciones antes de que los amigos de las excavadoras y el hormigón cometan una barbaridad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

embalses al 100% (11-mar-2015),JMTrigos (05-mar-2015),Varanya (05-mar-2015)

----------

